
China orders cremation of deceased from 2019-nCoV, prohibits funeral ceremonies - totalZero
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/02/china-virus-funeral-order-fuels-upset-death-toll-exceeds-sars-200209010139644.html
======
LatteLazy
China really needs to get itsshit together. The outbreak was entirely
avoidable. Having failed to avoid it they could have dealt with it much
faster. Having failed to do that, they're now covering up and suppressing
data. Ffs.

You would have though having no elections and a well controlled press would
make it easier to be upfront, tell the truth and get these issues sorted.

